
Where Does U.S. Stand in Hydrogen Fuel? - prostoalex
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/a25013/us-hydrogen-fuel-cell-trends/?src=ign_ai&mg=pop&dom=fb
======
basicplus2
Not one word about where they are getting the Hydrogen from.. its from fossil
fuels. So not really carbon emission free afterall.

